# AMD 3ghz club...



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

Stock speed at 3ghz will not be accepted so don't come in with a x2 6000 or a 6400+ and say it is 3ghz.You must have a OC speed of 3ghz or higher.Doesn't matter if it is stable or not.Just post a SS and a CPU-Z link.This club will be here to help other people get 3ghz+.It *doesn't* have to be a dual core.Post any Super PI or any other benchmark that stresses the cpu that would also be helpful.THIS is DIFFERENT from the AMD overclocking club because you have to have a clock speed of 3ghz or higher to get in also you don't have to have benchmarks!
I will start 
AMD Sempron 3200+ stock speed 1.8ghz OC speed 3


















Members 
p_o_s_pc AMD Sempron 3200+ @3-3.1ghz
pbmaster AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+@3.3ghz
DaMulta AMD FX-62@3.32ghz
Panchoman AMD Athlon 64 x2 4600+ EE @2.999ghz
DRDNA AMD FX-57@3.1ghz
Black Light AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ @ 3.3GHz
Solaris17 AMD Athlon 64 x2 3600@3ghz
Hat AMD Athlon X2 5200+@3ghz

Rank from highest OC to lowest
1.Black Light AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ @ 3.3GHz
2.pbmaster AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+@3.3ghz
3.DaMulta AMD FX-62@3.32ghz
4.DRDNA AMD FX-57@3.1ghz
5.p_o_s_pc AMD Sempron 3200+ @3.1ghz
6.Hat AMD Athlon X2 5200+@3ghz
7.Solaris17 AMD Athlon 64 x2 3600@3ghz
8.Panchoman AMD Athlon 64 x2 4600+ EE @2.999ghz


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 8, 2007)

I would rather be in the cooler club 4ghz but this will have to do for now


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

i call c0-captain.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=261259


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=261259



sorry pancho that is less than 3ghz. JK i will let you in.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i call c0-captain.



ok but there is only going to b 2 captains.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 8, 2007)

NO THAT's NOT 3GHZ!!!!!!!

NO COOKIE FOR U


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry pancho that is less than 3ghz. JK i will let you in.



god dang it! lmao


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## pt (Nov 8, 2007)

corruption!!


----------



## Black Light (Nov 8, 2007)

AMD64 X2 5600+ @ 3.21GHz 




or 3.5GHz  http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=234409


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

Does this exclude all 6000+'s? Mine has a pretty decent OC on it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Does this exclude all 6000+'s? Mine has a pretty decent OC on it.



IDK as much as i would like to add you i can't just tell you ur in before i talk to my co-caption..
so pancho is PB in?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 8, 2007)

Your co-caption isn't even at 3Ghz LOL


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

hola pos, you wanted to talk?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> hola pos, you wanted to talk?



yep... Do you think that 6000+ should be in if they have it OCed?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Your co-caption isn't even at 3Ghz LOL



give me a break he is less than 1mhz away so he is in.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

6000/6400 oced by over hmm 250mhz sounds fair. what do you think?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> give me a break he is less than 1mhz away so he is in.



dont worry, imma oc it again and get 3.0 just gotta restart and fix the htt link in the bios =/ i hate restarting..


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 8, 2007)

1mhz is 1mhz

just like 1 number is 1 number in 3Dmark06 just ask Wile E with my 1 point lead on him LOL


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

Come on guys let me in plz!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

ok PB ur in.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

excuse me damulta, it seems that you do not know how to subtract. the difference is .31 mhz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> 6000/6400 oced by over hmm 250mhz sounds fair. what do you think?



ok that is fine.I just want PB in the club so that is great.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

All right!! Thanks guys!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok PB ur in.



wheres the authority in that lol. " 

I, Panchoman, Co-Captain of the Advanced Micro Devices 3.0 Ghz+ Club of TechPowerUp! Hereby Approve *Pbmaster *

and to kill 2 birds with one stone

I, Panchoman, Co-Captain of the AMD 3.0+ GHZ Club of TPU hereby induct *Pbmaster* into the club, Welcome!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

BTW Pancho would you make a sig or 2? I will make a sig also when i get photoshop back.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

i'll try and make a club sig with my next lesson with jr. hey pos, you can join us... if you want help getting pscs4e, msn me.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> excuse me damulta, it seems that you do not know how to subtract. the difference is .31 mhz



.31 is .31


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

DAMNIT!! I would run 12x250 and 1.5v to my cpu (suicide run) long enough to save a CPU-Z, but I doubt my 4-pin power connector could handle it... (8-pin board)


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> DAMNIT!! I would run 12x250 and 1.5v to my cpu (suicide run) long enough to save a CPU-Z, but I doubt my 4-pin power connector could handle it... (8-pin board)



stop blaming 4 pin. im on 4 pin and it works for me,


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

Your board only accepts 4-pin though, mine wants 8.


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2007)

Why don't you have your ranking system in order of OC?
Here's my shot.  Rock solid too.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah, i think thats a good idea, what do you think pos? cant really do this at amd cause itsgot ati and chispets in it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

got some sigs just got to upload them


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

sigs attached on front page.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

nice pos, you're good at ps huh?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> nice pos, you're good at ps huh?



If that is what you call it. Thanks pancho :


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If that is what you call it. Thanks pancho :



np, im jealous now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I posted 3327.4Mhz
> 
> not 3.2



I have it as 3.32ghz


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 8, 2007)

I know LOL sleepy have to work and stuff......slap me again ok/.?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I know LOL sleepy have to work and stuff......slap me again ok/.?



i will be happy


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

I can run 3.3 with only 1.45 volts. Go me!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I can run 3.3 with only 1.45 volts. Go me!



cause your chip isn't a damn windsor. its a binned toledo.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

I know, but I can still do it!


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

My uncle refuses to believe 6000+ processors are binned toledos...


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

Well they are definitely something different cause they are pretty beastly!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> My uncle refuses to believe 6000+ processors are binned toledos...



lol, well they are, im trying to figure out what the 5000 black editions are, cause they aren't brisbanes, and they cant use older cores like the toledo cause its 90nm, thinking it might've been a taste of phenom.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

If they are some form of Phenom, then that's a good thing cause they apparently OC pretty well.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

how high do they go?


----------



## Black Light (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> cause your chip isn't a damn windsor. its a binned toledo.



Mines a Windsor and I am running it at 3.3GHz w/ 1.4v stable


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

I've seen one at 3.5 on air.


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

One guy has a 5000+ BE at 3.6


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

Black Light said:


> Mines a Windsor and I am running it at 3.3GHz w/ 1.4v stable



what chip do you have? i think the 5k windors go a little higher then 3k and 4k windsors. fill in your system specs in the user cp please


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> One guy has a 5000+ BE at 3.6



not the best oc... allendales go that high, conroes even higher i think.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

That is a pretty good OC actually. Show me any other AMD CPU that can go that high.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

well not an amd cpu, but intels can go higher


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah that's what I thought ya bastid!


----------



## GLD (Nov 8, 2007)

I am a AMD 3giger. 24/7, ever since I got my E4 Sandy 4000+ . I have Everest Ultimate for the cpu id.


----------



## Black Light (Nov 8, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I've seen one at 3.5 on air.



yeah mine does 3.5 on air but crashed in games I forgot to lower memory frequency haven't tried it lately 




panchoman said:


> what chip do you have? i think the 5k windors go a little higher then 3k and 4k windsors. fill in your system specs in the user cp please



I have a X2 5600+


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah, thats why, i heard that the newer x2 5ks don't have the architectural limit that the 3k and 4k's do.


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

So I can make it to 3GHz with an AC Freezer 64 Pro?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> So I can make it to 3GHz with an AC Freezer 64 Pro?



maybe if you stop blaming your 4 pin connection and have a newer revision 5k windsor.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> how high do they go?



i have heard 3.4-3.6ghz


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have heard 3.4-3.6ghz



yeah, you're a little late lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> yeah, you're a little late lol



ahh damn it


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

I will NEVER stop blaming my 4-pin connector. Christmas is right around the corner, and soon I will have a beastly power supply. With 8-pin. I'll go for 3GHz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> I will NEVER stop blaming my 4-pin connector. Christmas is right around the corner, and soon I will have a beastly power supply. With 8-pin. I'll go for 3GHz.



still only gets 2.9ghz


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

But Pancho said newer 5 series Windsors don't have that 2.9 gig limit. I have a 5200+, it was bought early this year.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

Blame it on the 8 pin connector all you want to!! You just don't have the skillz required to hit 3 GHz.


----------



## Black Light (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> But Pancho said newer 5 series Windsors don't have that 2.9 gig limit. I have a 5200+, it was bought early this year.



yeah it will hit 3GHz no issues and it might be your psu like u said


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

My PSU also blows. 10.62v on  +12v according to Everest.
I can do a suicide run... 12x250 @ 1.45v or so. Bet it doesn't boot though...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you think i could get my X2 4600+ higher than 2.8ghz if i had a better cooler and PSU? Cooler sucks PSU is about 11.6v on 12v rail under load.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Do you think i could get my X2 4600+ higher than 2.8ghz if i had a better cooler and PSU? Cooler sucks PSU is about 11.6v on 12v rail under load.



P O S there was a rash here a while back of those Hiper PSU's not being so good to members. IIRC Kenny was trying for 3.0GHZ with his 939 and the PSU took his mobo when it blew. Personally (and I know I will catch flack for this) I wouldnt be pushing my equiptment to its max if my PSU didnt show 12V+ under load.

I personally had issues with my Antec NEO550 I wasnt sure it was right to begin with, a friend bought it and it blew in his rig. Took nothing with it and the egg still warrantied it , so no biggie. I then went to my OCZ GSX700. First on sucked as well, but I had read great things about them. Once again RMA'd and got the one Im on now, plus bought another for my girls rig.

Both PSU's show over 12.3V+ at idle and 12.16V+ at full load.

Check in Panchos thread on PSU's....But as I say a low voltage PSU will do nothing but cause you headaches and cost you $$$$$$


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2007)

awww chea i waqnt in the cpu-z is in my link


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

Enermax is the way to go. All of my rails are fairly constant and always well above their range...but not too high as to cause problems lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2007)

do i get in or not?


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

F*** you all... I'm doing a suicide run. 3GHz 1.4v only long enough to get a CPU-Z screenshot.


----------



## Black Light (Nov 8, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Do you think i could get my X2 4600+ higher than 2.8ghz if i had a better cooler and PSU? Cooler sucks PSU is about 11.6v on 12v rail under load.



yes it will reach 3Ghz


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> do i get in or not?



hell yeah.

I, Panchoman, of the AMD 3.0Ghz club of TPU, hereby Induct * Mr. Solaris17 * Into the Club! Welcome


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

Black Light said:


> yes it will reach 3Ghz



i dont think so, its an architectural limit of the 3k and 4k windsors. mine craps out ~2950.


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

I has can be in? I has key:
I would have had a SuperPI 1M bench for you guys, but it crashed with BSOD before it finished, so obviously not stable. 1.435v in BIOS. I only have stock cooling too so I took some extreme (temporary) measures to cool it: Swung my window wide open (it's under 40*F out), and pointed my 10" Dollar General fan directly at the CPU on full blast.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

well you can join the club now hat


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> well you can join the club now hat


yyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYY*YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!*
/orgasm


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

lol hat. just gotta wait for pos to come by and approve induct and add you lol


----------



## Black Light (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i dont think so, its an architectural limit of the 3k and 4k windsors. mine craps out ~2950.



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=230470


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

is it stable though? 
i know that newer revision 5k's dont have limit, guess the new 4k and 3k ones dont either


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> lol hat. just gotta wait for pos to come by and approve induct and add you lol



Welcome Hat to teh club.Get that stable after some new cooling and PSU.


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't think I will ever get it stable. Of couse I _could,_ but I had to give it so much just to get it to BOOT and be stable enough to get CPU-Z screenshots..

And for that reason I will probably stick to AMD stock cooling. I don't want to run truckloads of power to it for a small performance increace. I will just OC my memory.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> I don't think I will ever get it stable. Of couse I _could,[/b] but I had to give it so much just to get it to BOOT and be stable enough to get CPU-Z screenshots..
> 
> And for that reason I will probably stick to AMD stock cooling. I don't want to run truckloads of power to it for a small performance increace. I will just OC my memory._


_

dude i have ran 1.6v into my Cpu and you were still under 1.5v_


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm Mr. Nice when it comes to hardware. I won't go over stock volts excpet on rare occasions like this one.


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

We need club sigs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> I'm Mr. Nice when it comes to hardware. I won't go over stock volts excpet on rare occasions like this one.



man i am running above stock volts right now... I am at real 1.39v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> We need club sigs



you don't like the ones on the front page?


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

Didn't see it...  self
I can only use one at a time anyway, $^$^%$^&%$^%^%$^ damn


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

hat, me pos and jr are working on the concept of stackable sigs, we'll have em out and about soon. basically you'll be able to stack 5 of the small sigs(like you have in your sig) to make a big one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a Teen and X2 sig


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

thats the stacking theory, we have to standardize all of our club sigs to be 500 width and 25 height. pos, you me and jr have to sit down together and work on the sigs.

we'll be able to stack 5 of these, same height, but wider(this one is 350, we'll do 500): View attachment 10371

Heres what my stacks are going to look like

Panchoman
Teen club captain
Amd club captain
Amd 3.0 co captain 
member of the AMD alliance


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

ok pancho just let me know when and if i can i will.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

c the edit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

Pancho can i use the sig i made for me?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

clarify pl0x


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 8, 2007)

When I get my watercooler, and a new CPU, I'll break 3GHz on my Abit AN7 system.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

till then, hang at the teen club or the regular amd club. im the bouncer, and i bounce people that aren't 1337 amd ocers.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 8, 2007)

Bounce this! lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

invisible force field around me, haven't you learned that from hat? now go back to the teen club please.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 8, 2007)

Can we get a list of the members stacked respectively by the highest GHZ added to the very first post?D


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

sure drdna, i'll notify pos, before the big list, pos and myself will be acknowledged seperately and then the list will be based purely on numbers.


----------



## hat (Nov 8, 2007)

Once we standardize it to 500x25, I will ask for a stacked sig of the clubs I'm in. That one POS posted looks too stretched out..


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah, we're working on standardizing it. and then you can just use paint to take the 5 sigs and stack em in any order you want.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

hat said:


> Once we standardize it to 500x25, I will ask for a stacked sig of the clubs I'm in. That one POS posted looks too stretched out..



ya i know it does.It was just a fast one.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

its 500 X 20 btw, not 25


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

wrong club pos


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

panchoman said:


> wrong club pos



damn  sorry long day and too many AMD clubs.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

lol, its okay, i got your back.


----------



## Black Light (Nov 9, 2007)

3.3GHz Stable please update my overclock


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

whoa sweet man. i'll let pos know if i see him


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

w00t added rank from highest OC to lowest... black light is first.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> whoa sweet man. i'll let pos know if i see him



too late i was already updating it.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm going to get that top spot for the clocks. Gonna try for at least 3.4 sometime this weekend


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I'm going to get that top spot for the clocks. Gonna try for at least 3.4 sometime this weekend



good luck and have fun and dont fry anything


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

i would have given you 1st PB but you and him have the same speed but he had to OC higher that is why i gave it to him.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> good luck and have fun and dont fry anything



damn it i was going to say that.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 9, 2007)

I know man, I was up there for a little while. I know I can get higher though...all of these speeds were done with virtually no effort.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I know man, I was up there for a little while. I know I can get higher though...all of these speeds were done with virtually no effort.



lucky bastard...
ran 1.65v through the damn chip and it still wont go over 3


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

POS, I think the ranking should be lowest to highest overclock, not pure speed.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

hat makes a good point, we'll have 2 sets of ranks, no biggy


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

I think it should only be one set =:-c


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

hat said:


> I think it should only be one set =:-c



oh right, that way you're at the top of the list with a low speed oc while pbmaster is towards the bottom for the highest speed?


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

I just think that's the way it should be. I won't be at the top of the list, it would be... Solaris17 I think, but I'm not sure. I'm more twards the bottom


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

lol. but i think both of the ranks should be there.


----------



## Black Light (Nov 9, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I'm going to get that top spot for the clocks. Gonna try for at least 3.4 sometime this weekend



go ahead, good luck and if you get it stable at least 3hrs I will challenge your clock



pbmaster said:


> I know man, I was up there for a little while. I know I can get higher though...all of these speeds were done with virtually no effort.



same here


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> lol. but i think both of the ranks should be there.


I think it would be too much clutter, but I'm no "caption" either


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

lol lets see what pos and ben have to say


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree, both rankings should be up there. Sure, raising the multiplier is the easiest way to go, but it's still impressive when you get a high clock. All of these speeds we're reaching are rather impressive in my opinion.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

well yeah. this is for like the 1337 amd clockers out there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

hat said:


> I just think that's the way it should be. I won't be at the top of the list, it would be... Solaris17 I think, but I'm not sure. I'm more twards the bottom



nope i think i would be at the top i took a 1.8ghz CPU to 3.1ghz.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> well yeah. this is for like the 1337 amd clockers out there.



That's what I'm saying. AMD's are known for being a little more difficult to overclock...everyone here is doing a good job and should all be noted for it.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> That's what I'm saying. AMD's are known for being a little more difficult to overclock...everyone here is doing a good job and should all be noted for it.



absolutely


----------



## Black Light (Nov 9, 2007)

just lowered my ram timings to 4-4-4-12 from 5-5-5-18 so far so good


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

nice!! what voltage?


----------



## Black Light (Nov 9, 2007)

2.2v


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

cool, you on micron d9's?


----------



## Black Light (Nov 9, 2007)

corsair 800MHz


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

yup, thats gotta be micron d9's... whats your speed?


----------



## Black Light (Nov 9, 2007)

825MHz


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

not bad.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

Black Light said:


> 825MHz



if your on D9's i think you can get higher.I get 4-4-4-10 @1000mhz @2.2v on my ram and it has D9's unless you have the slower chips.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

pos, get on msn


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 9, 2007)

i think you should divide the list up because it is much easier to get a single core to 3ghz than it is for a dual core,and panchoman shouldnt be here with his close attempt at 3ghz


----------



## Black Light (Nov 9, 2007)

ok 943.4MHz 4-4-4-10 timing @2.2v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

Black Light said:


> ok 943.4MHz 4-4-4-10 timing @2.2v



that is good.you may want to put a 80mm fan over the ram if you are going to keep running it at that to keep it cool if you don't have any cooling over the ram already.(active cooling)


----------



## Black Light (Nov 9, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is good.you may want to put a 80mm fan over the ram if you are going to keep running it at that to keep it cool if you don't have any cooling over the ram already.(active cooling)



actually the ram is not even hot to the touch


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

2999.69, come on, i'll get 3.0 perfect when i have free time to do a billion suicide runs


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 9, 2007)

is this the 3ghz stable club


----------



## Black Light (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> 2999.69, come on, i'll get 3.0 perfect when i have free time to do a billion suicide runs



so close yet so far


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> is this the 3ghz stable club



nope just the 3GHZ + club.Doesn't have to be stable.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

well its gotta be stable enough to do a cpu-z validiate, i'll get 3.0 later, i always have to suicide a lot before i actually oc straight lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2007)

panchoman said:


> hell yeah.
> 
> I, Panchoman, of the AMD 3.0Ghz club of TPU, hereby Induct * Mr. Solaris17 * Into the Club! Welcome




applause thank you thank you ..thank you panchoman..your amazing.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> applause thank you thank you ..thank you panchoman..your amazing.



What about me? i am the one who started the club?


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 9, 2007)

how about a thank you instead?^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2007)

good call


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2007)

could we make the 3ghz club more visable in the sig pic i think its a little to clear


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

sure, hey solaris, i gotta talk to you about a thing or 2 about the clubs.... YGPM


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 9, 2007)

Right now I'm running my Corsair XMS2 at 1000 MHz 4-4-4-12. What a beast!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> could we make the 3ghz club more visable in the sig pic i think its a little to clear



ya i will work on that later.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah. there needs to be more contrast pos. and you need to make the StakcerZ , StackerZ MicroZ, and the captain editions. i'll explain the StackerZ once you msn me. me and jr are working on the stackerZ for the teen club atm.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 11, 2007)

note to pos: 

ranks 6 & 7 need to switched..


----------

